
Georgia court system hit by malware attack - howard941
https://www.11alive.com/article/news/local/georgia-court-system-hit-by-malware-attack/85-1c8d8672-b7ed-4c12-a5f4-f4be6a626834
======
Zhenya
This is unrelated to the Georgia Tech hack but shows the fragility of state
govt IT infrastructure.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/new...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/news/2019/04/02/georgia-
tech-network-hacked-exposing-personal.amp.html)

